# Warhammer 40k/Fantasy art commissions



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello people ^^

I'm a freelance artist. Not to mention that fantasy and a sci-fi addict too :biggrin:
So!  Since I really love WH 40k and WH fantasy all together, I thought I would offer my services to make some artworks while I'm at it ^^

Just give a nice description and perhaps a sketch if you made one and I'm on it  I accept any commissions ^^

As for reference, that how do I work, here are some pictures:
(Apologise that these are NOT WH40k or WH Fantasy pictures, but since you would need a reference of how I work... ^^

*Pictures from left to right:
First line:* 
- A Medival Warrior (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)
- Protoss High Templar
- Protoss Centurion Armour (A type of heavier melee armour I came up with for SC2)
- Battle Golem (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)

*Second line:*
- Tyraeli race drawing (for a friend of mine on Deviantart)
- Maas - the Ork's equivalent here (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)
- Palawah - the Goblin equivalent here (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice work. I like the style of the last 2 in the top row...

Protoss Centurion Armour (A type of heavier melee armour I came up with for SC2)
Battle Golem (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)

My question is, what do you generally charge for a commission?


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

jlevan said:


> Nice work. I like the style of the last 2 in the top row...
> 
> Protoss Centurion Armour (A type of heavier melee armour I came up with for SC2)
> Battle Golem (Illustration for an italian RPG book, called Eden:The Deceit)
> ...



Actually it depends on the size of the paper, the detail of the picture and what is the theme 

For example:
Usually for a full A/3 size drawing with background and finely detailed work, I ask around 100-130 USD.
If smaller size than it is cheaper, bigger is more pricy.

Depending on the theme, I need about 2 weeks (I'm still in school and that eats time :/) to make a complete work.
I usually send the scanned sketches to the commissioner about the idea I have. Once it is finalised, I start to draw. Depending on the drawing's theme it can be 30-40 hour long to complete.
This is all included in 2 week on most. Though if needed I can work with a more tighter deadline ^^


For reference, I sold that Battle Golem drawing for 137 USD. So you can see, it really varies ^^

If you have questions ask freely  I won't bite ^^


----------

